# ABTs and burgers



## dwayner79 (Aug 26, 2013)

So I had no time to fire up the smoker yesterday, so these were done on the gas Weber (ABTs finished under a broiler to get the top of the bacon crisp).  

Stuffed bells had couscous, italian sausage and cream cheese.

ABTs had cream cheese and sausage (The few big peppers are chili peppers but mostly jalapeno)

ABTs are amazing.  Never heard of them before coming here... so thank you for that!













1233147_10201419441915565_1888905368_o.jpg



__ dwayner79
__ Aug 26, 2013


----------



## kathrynn (Aug 26, 2013)

Looks yummy to me.

Kat


----------



## dougmays (Aug 26, 2013)

looks good! 

did you smoke the burgers also?


----------



## seenred (Aug 26, 2013)

Everything looks delicious!  And I agree with you...ABT's are definitely amazing!

Red


----------

